# Wasserbeutelkopfgeld und der Wahnsinnige



## Daerodior (9. August 2010)

Hi Leute.

Ich hab mal ne Frage ich hab vor kurzem begonnen Ruf für "der Wahnsinnige" zu farmen. Nun bin ich dabei meinen Ruf beim Dampfdruckkartel zu erhöhen dafür kill ich die Wüstenläufer südöstlich von Gadgetzan. Die droppen Wasserbeutel eines Wüstenläufers welche Bedingung von der Mehrfachquest Wasserbeutelkopfgeld.
Die 10 Ruf bei Gadgetzan bringt. Jetzt hab ich eine Frage wenn ich die ganzen nebenbei gesammelten Items da abgebe verlier ich dabei Ruf bei den Blutsegelbukanieren?

PS: Ich hab SuFu und Google benutzt also lasst das gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icelemon (9. August 2010)

also mir kam es so vor als ob ich ruf verlieren würde


----------



## Potpotom (9. August 2010)

Der Wahnsinnige.... viel Erfolg, bin seit 6 Monaten damit beschâftigt. DAS ist tatsächlich wahnsinnig.

EDIT: Bin mir nicht vollkommen sicher, aber ich meine, ich verliere keinen Ruf bei den Bukanieren beim abgeben der Beutel. :/


----------



## Tropical1 (9. August 2010)

wie kannst du denn die quest abgeben wenn du bei den Blutsegelkub. erführchtig bist?

Also der Goblin hatte mich immer attacked.


MFG


----------



## Villosella (9. August 2010)

Hi

also du kannst nur Blutsegel oder Dampfdruckkartell machen. Ich würde dir empfehlen, je nachdem wie weit dein Ruf schon ist, erst das eine dann das andere Hochzukloppen.

Allerdings siehst du doch das sich der Ruf bei dem einen verschlechtert somit sollte sich die Frage von selbst klären.
(wenn du bei dem Dampfdruck kartell Hasserfühlt bist kannst du auch nicht mehr in deren Städte. Da du ja schon fragst erwähne ich dies lieber mal)

p.s ich bin nicht so lebensmüde den wahnsinnigen zu machen. Darf allerdings ständig Karten für Dunkelmondjahrmarkt herstellen.


Du solltest also meiner Meinung nach, entweder ewig viel Gold oder nen Kräuterer und Inschriftler (bzw nen Freund mit viel gedult) besitzen, um die Karten herstellen zu können.  

Ließ dir aber vorher lieber die Rufguids durch die helfen dir bestimmt mehr.


----------



## Andey_124 (9. August 2010)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind den Blutsegelbuk. die Quests in Tanaris und so Egal, also ohne Abzüge

mfg Andey


----------



## Daerodior (9. August 2010)

Falsch man kann beide pushen und muss auch beide pushen für den Titel.


----------



## Nexilein (9. August 2010)

Daerodior schrieb:


> Falsch man kann beide pushen und muss auch beide pushen für den Titel.



Und wer hat das Gegenteil behauptet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (9. August 2010)

Daerodior schrieb:


> Falsch man kann beide pushen und muss auch beide pushen für den Titel.


Sry, aber da bin ich mal gar nicht so sicher.
Denn es wurde schon so oft berichtet, daß man den Ruf bei den Blutsegelbukanieren nur mal auf wohlwollend haben musste -
aber am Ende nicht mehr unbedingt haben muss.


----------



## Rudi TD (9. August 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sry, aber da bin ich mal gar nicht so sicher.
> Denn es wurde schon so oft berichtet, daß man den Ruf bei den Blutsegelbukanieren nur mal auf wohlwollend haben musste -
> aber am Ende nicht mehr unbedingt haben muss.



Jup, das stimmt.

Anfangs musste man Blutsegelbukaniere auf "Wohlwollend" und Dampfdruckkartell auf "Ehrfürchtig" haben, und zwar gleichzeitig.
Mittlerweile bleibt der Erfolgsfortschritt jedoch, unabhägig vom aktuellen Rufstand, bestehen.


----------



## Shaila (9. August 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sry, aber da bin ich mal gar nicht so sicher.
> Denn es wurde schon so oft berichtet, daß man den Ruf bei den Blutsegelbukanieren nur mal auf wohlwollend haben musste -
> aber am Ende nicht mehr unbedingt haben muss.



Dann erkundige dich mal über den Titel, man MUSS definitiv BEIDE pushen, allerdings muss man nicht beide zur gleichen Zeit auf der entsprechenden Rufstufe haben. Allerdings wollen viele bei den Blutseglern weiterhin einen guten Ruf genießen, ich im Übrigen auch. Ich bin auch schon sehr lange am Mats und Gold sammeln für diesen Titel. Es fordert enorm viel Motivation, diesen Titel erreicht nur die "Elite". Ich zweifel ehrlich gesagt selbst, dass ich ihn jemals erreichen werde, er ist einfach ZU hart.


----------



## Ultimo01 (9. August 2010)

Wer den Tietel hatt verdient Respect.
Das ist so Sau Schwer zu Bekommen...
Wahnsinn? ... :>


----------



## Shaila (9. August 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Wer den Tietel hatt verdient Respect.
> Das ist so Sau Schwer zu Bekommen...
> Wahnsinn? ... :>



Jup, wohl der schwerste Erfolg im Spiel und wahrscheinlich auch aller Zeiten. Ich bin überzeugt, dass so etwas Schweres nie wieder kommen wird.

P.S. Ich warte nur auf den ersten "Oh lol ihr Bobs is doch ganz easy" Schreier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AbaraiBenji (9. August 2010)

Vielleicht hilft dieser Guide HIER weiter.
Steht zwar glaub ich nichts zu dem Quest dabei aber wie man den Ruf beim Dampfdruckkartell wieder hoch bekommt.


----------



## Namari (9. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ... Es fordert enorm viel Motivation, diesen Titel erreicht nur die "Elite". Ich zweifel ehrlich gesagt selbst, dass ich ihn jemals erreichen werde, er ist einfach ZU hart.




Viel Freizeit mit stumpfsinnigem gefarme zu verplempern bedeutet "elite"?da sollte man über jeden "normalo" froh sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (9. August 2010)

Namari schrieb:


> Viel Freizeit mit stumpfsinnigem gefarme zu verplempern bedeutet "elite"?da sollte man über jeden "normalo" froh sein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich füge meiner P.S: Nachricht oben natürlich noch die "No - RL" Flamer hinzu, euch hatte ich leider vergessen, dickes Sorry.


----------



## Urengroll (9. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dann erkundige dich mal über den Titel, man MUSS definitiv BEIDE pushen, allerdings muss man nicht beide zur gleichen Zeit auf der entsprechenden Rufstufe haben. Allerdings wollen viele bei den Blutseglern weiterhin einen guten Ruf genießen, ich im Übrigen auch. Ich bin auch schon sehr lange am Mats und Gold sammeln für diesen Titel. Es fordert enorm viel Motivation, diesen Titel erreicht nur die "Elite". Ich zweifel ehrlich gesagt selbst, dass ich ihn jemals erreichen werde, er ist einfach ZU hart.



Korrekt!

Man muss beide haben aber nicht beider zur gleichen Zeit. Ich habe mich auch durch verschiedene Foren geschlagen und bin als 1. bei den Blutsegelbukanieren angefangen. Da ich beim Kartell überall schon Wohlwollend war und man nur so an den ruf für die Blutsegelbukaniere kommt ein logsicher Schritt. Will man bei dem Kartell allersings wieder Freundlich&Rest werden kann man die Quest mit den Wasserbeuteln machen ohne das man Rufverlust hat bei den Blutsegelbukanieren.

Ich habe den Erfolg schon nach 4 Stunden Goblins kloppen aufgehört. Was doof ist, den den Ruf kann man sich schneller verderben, als das man Erfürchtig wird.......................^^


----------



## Grushdak (9. August 2010)

Fehlen mir ja *nur* noch ein paar Pünktchen beim DDK und noch 3 Fraktionen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruf beim DDK hochzupushen ist ja schon recht leicht und geht "schnell" ...

Wahnsinn trägt den Namen zurecht ...


----------



## Elyhdorr (9. August 2010)

ich habe den wahnsinnigen voriges jahr nebenbei gemacht. nach dem ich den blutsegeladmiral gemacht hatte die gobos auf ehrfürchtig gehaun ... den erfolg net bekommen ... mir viel dann auf das der admiralserfolg bei freundlich ging ... also nochmals blutsegel auf wohlwollend gekloppt ... die gobs waren zu der zeit hasserfüllt und den erfolg bekommen. nu ringe ich mich irgendwann noch durch wieder die gobos über düsterbruchruns auf ehrfürchtig zu haun ... sind wohlwollend derzeit ... irgendwann ^^ hatte sie schon 2x oben -.-

mfg ely


----------



## Shaila (9. August 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Korrekt!
> 
> Man muss beide haben aber nicht beider zur gleichen Zeit. Ich habe mich auch durch verschiedene Foren geschlagen und bin als 1. bei den Blutsegelbukanieren angefangen. Da ich beim Kartell überall schon Wohlwollend war und man nur so an den ruf für die Blutsegelbukaniere kommt ein logsicher Schritt. Will man bei dem Kartell allersings wieder Freundlich&Rest werden kann man die Quest mit den Wasserbeuteln machen ohne das man Rufverlust hat bei den Blutsegelbukanieren.
> 
> Ich habe den Erfolg schon nach 4 Stunden Goblins kloppen aufgehört. Was doof ist, den den Ruf kann man sich schneller verderben, als das man Erfürchtig wird.......................^^



Die Reihenfolge für den Titel sieht auch in etwa so aus:

Blutsegler => Dampfdruckkartell => Shendralar => Rabenholdt/Dunkelmondjahrmarkt.

Alles andere wärer unnötiger Kraftverlust.

Der erste Punkt dürfte klar sein, man kann bei den Blutseglern nur wohlwollend werden, wenn man das Dampfdruckkartell bekämpft da man diese aber auch für den Erfolg braucht, bleibt einem nur die Blutsegler als Erstes. Danach kann man in Düsterbruch den Ruf beim Kartell zurückfarmen, oder man farmt Piraten südlich voN Ratchet und so weiter. In Düsterbruch kann man jedoch nebenbei die Bücher für die Shendralar farmen, ebenso die Diamanten. Diese 3 Fraktionen hängen also irgendwie zusammen und bei den letzten muss man sehen was man macht.

P.S: Die letzten beiden sind die Härtesten meiner Meinung nach. Wobei Shendralar auch sehr schwer ist.


----------



## Grushdak (9. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Blutsegler => Dampfdruckkartell => Shendralar => Rabenholdt/Dunkelmondjahrmarkt.


Bei mir wird es wohl etwas anders aussehen,
da ich meine Twink gerade level und nebenbei die Karten herstelle.
Und für das Kartell brauche ich nicht mehr allzuoft nach Düsterbruch -
zudem ich noch paar Quests für das Kartell offen habe.

Ich mache den Erfolg stückweise nebenbei mit - aber nicht gezielt.
Denn das grenzt wirklich schon an Wahnsinn, wenn man nur noch für den Erfolg zockt.

greetz


----------



## Supermany2 (9. August 2010)

also man muss nicht Blutsegel Wohlwollend haben und Dampfdruch gleichzeitig Ehrfürchtig
Aber wenn du das willst ist die beste methode dann die Venture Co. Mobs zu killen die geben nur Dampfdruch + aber keine Blutsegel -

Aber die einzig lohnenswerte Methode ist und bleibt der Goblin in Düsterbruch der einem 2 Quests gibt jedesmal wenn man Resetet
Der eine sagt das man ihn befreien muss mit einem Schlüssel den ein Boss vorher droppt
Der andere ist ein Ogeranzug den er einem dann macht. Dafür muss man nur das Gerbemittel etwas weiter aus einem Korb besorgen zusammen mit Leder und Runenstoff

Wenn man ihn aber befreit dann kann man nicht mehr die andere Quest machen ^^ Also erst Ogeranzug besorgen dann freilassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man ihn Freigelassen hat bleibt übrigens eine Kiste zurück in der auch noch Gerbemittel drin sein kann mehrmals was man beim Nächsten Run gleich mehrmals dann machen kann.
Der Anzug ist Einzigartig aber nicht gebunden ^^ Bringt also gut Gold im AH oder man ist Ingi und benutzt MOLL-E


----------



## Shaila (9. August 2010)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> also man muss nicht Blutsegel Wohlwollend haben und Dampfdruch gleichzeitig Ehrfürchtig
> Aber wenn du das willst ist die beste methode dann die Venture Co. Mobs zu killen die geben nur Dampfdruch + aber keine Blutsegel -
> 
> Aber die einzig lohnenswerte Methode ist und bleibt der Goblin in Düsterbruch der einem 2 Quests gibt jedesmal wenn man Resetet
> ...



Vielleicht ist es effektiver vielleicht auch nicht. Das ist kein Fakt. Man kann auch Piraten töten, im ersten Moment hört sich 350 Ruf pro Quest natürlich besser an, als ein paar Pünktchen für einen Piraten, ABER Erstens kann es sein, dass der Schlüssel mal gerne 5 Runs nicht droppt, man überlege, wie viele Piraten man in der Zeit geschnetzelt hätte. Zweitens die Motivation, ich finde es einfach entspannender brainafk durch die Mobgruppen hoch und runter zu schnetzeln, nebenbei ein kühles Getränk zu trinken und einem gepflegten Beat zu lauschen, als womöglich 5 mal nach DB reinzugehen und nicht ein Rufpunkt rauszuholen und dann auch noch immer resetten.

Für mich ist Piraten kloppen besser denke ich. Es als Tatsache hinzustellen, dass DB die bessere Methode ist, ist schlicht weg nicht richtig.


----------



## Grushdak (9. August 2010)

Hmm Piraten kloppen bringt allerdings recht wenig Ruf (kA wieviel das sind - glaub 5 pro Kill(?)).
Genauso ist es mit den Wasserbeuteln.
Alles in allem - seeeeeehr mühselig.

Na viel Spaß noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Supermany2 (9. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es effektiver vielleicht auch nicht. Das ist kein Fakt. Man kann auch Piraten töten, im ersten Moment hört sich 350 Ruf pro Quest natürlich besser an, als ein paar Pünktchen für einen Piraten, ABER Erstens kann es sein, dass der Schlüssel mal gerne 5 Runs nicht droppt, man überlege, wie viele Piraten man in der Zeit geschnetzelt hätte. Zweitens die Motivation, ich finde es einfach entspannender brainafk durch die Mobgruppen hoch und runter zu schnetzeln, nebenbei ein kühles Getränk zu trinken und einem gepflegten Beat zu lauschen, als womöglich 5 mal nach DB reinzugehen und nicht ein Rufpunkt rauszuholen und dann auch noch immer resetten.
> 
> Für mich ist Piraten kloppen besser denke ich. Es als Tatsache hinzustellen, dass DB die bessere Methode ist, ist schlicht weg nicht richtig.



wichtiger ist der Ogeranzug
Da in der Kiste 2 bis 3 Gerbemittel drin sind kann man im Run danach 2 bis 3 mal den Quest machen
und ganz egal ob Schlüssel oder nicht der Anzug geht immer^^


----------



## Nexilein (9. August 2010)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> wichtiger ist der Ogeranzug
> Da in der Kiste 2 bis 3 Gerbemittel drin sind kann man im Run danach 2 bis 3 mal den Quest machen
> und ganz egal ob Schlüssel oder nicht der Anzug geht immer^^



Mal ganz abgesehen von den Epic Rezepten für die man teilweise immernoch ein paar hundert Gold bekommt. Wer nicht noch von früher die Diamanten rumliegen hat kann die sicher gut brauchen.


----------



## Moktheshock (9. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dann erkundige dich mal über den Titel, man MUSS definitiv BEIDE pushen, allerdings muss man nicht beide zur gleichen Zeit auf der entsprechenden Rufstufe haben. Allerdings wollen viele bei den Blutseglern weiterhin einen guten Ruf genießen, ich im Übrigen auch. Ich bin auch schon sehr lange am Mats und Gold sammeln für diesen Titel. Es fordert enorm viel Motivation, diesen Titel erreicht nur die "Elite". Ich zweifel ehrlich gesagt selbst, dass ich ihn jemals erreichen werde, er ist einfach ZU hart.



^^ dann bin ich ja die elite ^^ wohooooooooo mir fehlen nur noch die scheiß rabenholder dort bin ich freundlich^^


----------



## Shaila (9. August 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ dann bin ich ja die elite ^^ wohooooooooo mir fehlen nur noch die scheiß rabenholder dort bin ich freundlich^^



Was heißt nur, wegen denen lass ichs wahrscheinlich, keinen Schimmer wie ich jemals an die Plunderkisten kommen soll, stehe auf 11999/1200 und brauche also noch ungefähr 1344 Plunderkisten und das ohne Schurken.


----------



## Blablubs (9. August 2010)

Leute, die den Insane Titel haben als die Elite hinstellen ist Schwachsinn. Ich will nicht sagen, dass es nicht schwer sei, bin selber gerade dabei, mir den Titel zu erarbeiten, aber jede dieser Fraktionen hat nur was mit stumpfem Gegrinde zu tun, das ist absolut nicht schwierig bzw. fordert absolut nichts von dem, was man von der "Elite" erwarten würde. Trotzdem Hut ab vor jedem, der es durchgezogen hat. Btw.: Man kann diese Heldentat auch extrem trivialisieren, indem man sich einfach alles kauft, jede Fraktion außer den Blutsegelbukanieren, die die einfachste ist, kann man sich erkaufen, schätze mal ~100k sollte man dann aber schon einplanen.


----------



## Shaila (9. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Leute, die den Insane Titel haben als die Elite hinstellen ist Schwachsinn. Ich will nicht sagen, dass es nicht schwer sei, bin selber gerade dabei, mir den Titel zu erarbeiten, aber jede dieser Fraktionen hat nur was mit stumpfem Gegrinde zu tun, das ist absolut nicht schwierig bzw. fordert absolut nichts von dem, was man von der "Elite" erwarten würde. Trotzdem Hut ab vor jedem, der es durchgezogen hat. Btw.: Man kann diese Heldentat auch extrem trivialisieren, indem man sich einfach alles kauft, jede Fraktion außer den Blutsegelbukanieren, die die einfachste ist, kann man sich erkaufen, schätze mal ~100k sollte man dann aber schon einplanen.



Richtig, dass sagst du noch einmal wenn du alle Mats für Shendralar und Rabenholdt zusammen hast, sowie das Ganze Gold.


----------



## Nexilein (9. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Richtig, dass sagst du noch einmal wenn du alle Mats für Shendralar und Rabenholdt zusammen hast, sowie das Ganze Gold.



Erklär mir das bitte.
Die Shendralar sind pures Grinden und Farmen, und wer 60k Gold für die Diamanten übrigt hat macht die Fraktion so nebenbei.


----------



## Shaila (9. August 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Erklär mir das bitte.
> Die Shendralar sind pures Grinden und Farmen, und wer 60k Gold für die Diamanten übrigt hat macht die Fraktion so nebenbei.



Dann poste den Titel, mit deinem Charakter. Wenn das jemand sagt der den bereits hat, okay, wobei das dann Angeberei ist wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Nexilein (9. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dann poste den Titel, mit deinem Charakter. Wenn das jemand sagt der den bereits hat, okay, wobei das dann Angeberei ist wahrscheinlich.



Dann werde ich später nur für dich noch die Buchbände abgeben die bei meinem Twink lagern...
Mir fehlen jetzt noch genau 24 Diamanten, für die ich aber nicht mehr als 300g Gold zahle. Und die restlichen Mats für Shendralar waren ein Kinderspiel. Wenn ich jetzt also den normalen Preis für die Diamanten zahlen würde, dann würde es garantiert nicht langsamer gehen... es wäre nur noch mehr Farmerei für's Gold.


----------



## Shaila (9. August 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Dann werde ich später nur für dich noch die Buchbände abgeben die bei meinem Twink lagern...
> Mir fehlen jetzt noch genau 24 Diamanten, für die ich aber nicht mehr als 300g Gold zahle. Und die restlichen Mats für Shendralar waren ein Kinderspiel. Wenn ich jetzt also den normalen Preis für die Diamanten zahlen würde, dann würde es garantiert nicht langsamer gehen... es wäre nur noch mehr Farmerei für's Gold.



Und wie besorgst du dir dann die restlichen Diamanten ? Das Blut ? Die Stickerein ? Alles Arbeit.


----------



## leckaeis (9. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es fordert enorm viel Motivation, diesen Titel erreicht nur die "Elite". Ich zweifel ehrlich gesagt selbst, dass ich ihn jemals erreichen werde, er ist einfach ZU hart.



Ich hoffe, ich stehe nicht allein mit der Meinung da, das belangloses, monatelanges Ruf farmen, dessen einzige Belohnung ein Erfolg ist, der nichtmal Punkte gibt & einen Titel der vlt. nicht so geläufig ist, ALLLES, aber nicht elitär ist.


----------



## Blablubs (9. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und wie besorgst du dir dann die restlichen Diamanten ? Das Blut ? Die Stickerein ? Alles Arbeit.



Bestreitet doch weder er noch ich, nur hat das alles absolut nichts mit deinem elitären Gelaber zu tun, elitär ist man (momentan), wenn man LK Hc down hat oder Wrathful Gladi geholt hat, aber nicht, wenn man einfach nur Ruf grindet.


----------



## Shaila (9. August 2010)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich stehe nicht allein mit der Meinung da, das belangloses, monatelanges Ruf farmen, dessen einzige Belohnung ein Erfolg ist, der nichtmal Punkte gibt & einen Titel der vlt. nicht so geläufig ist, ALLLES, aber nicht elitär ist.



PvP Elite / PvE Elite / Erfolgselite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (9. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Bestreitet doch weder er noch ich, nur hat das alles absolut nichts mit deinem elitären Gelaber zu tun, elitär ist man (momentan), wenn man LK Hc down hat oder Wrathful Gladi geholt hat, aber nicht, wenn man einfach nur Ruf grindet.



Ihr stellt die Heldentat im Moment so da, als würde man sie mal eben im Vorbeilaufen mitnehmen und diese Aussagen halte ich schlicht weg für lächerlich. Fertig.


----------



## Nexilein (9. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Und wie besorgst du dir dann die restlichen Diamanten ? Das Blut ? Die Stickerein ? Alles Arbeit.


Willst du jetzt damit sagen, dass es schwierig ist ein paar Mobs in Strat und Scholo für Häute und Stickereien zu killen?
Die Diamanten kann man wie gesagt kaufen. Und wer nicht so geizig ist wie ich, braucht dafür auch keine Ewigkeit.

Natürlich muss man etwas dafür tun, aber das ist eben in erster Linie Grinden. 
Und du warst derjenige der meinte es ist mit Grinden nicht getan...

*edit*


Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ihr stellt die Heldentat im Moment so da, als würde man sie mal eben im Vorbeilaufen mitnehmen und diese Aussagen halte ich schlicht weg für lächerlich. Fertig.



Das hat niemand behauptet, denn natürlich kostet es Zeit. Aber es ist nicht elitär, und mit einem Stündchen hier und einem Stündchen da ist es wunderbar machbar wenn man Geduld hat.


----------



## Blablubs (9. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ihr stellt die Heldentat im Moment so da, als würde man sie mal eben im Vorbeilaufen mitnehmen und diese Aussagen halte ich schlicht weg für lächerlich. Fertig.



Nein, ich habe gesagt, dass es eine ganze Menge Gegrinde ist, mehr aber auch nicht, deswegen passt die Bezeichnung Elite einfach nicht, weil sich eine Elite, egal in welchem Bereich, nicht (nur) durch Quantität sondern (hauptsächlich) durch Qualität ausdrückt.


----------



## Shaila (9. August 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt damit sagen, dass es schwierig ist ein paar Mobs in Strat und Scholo für Häute und Stickereien zu killen?
> Die Diamanten kann man wie gesagt kaufen. Und wer nicht so geizig ist wie ich, braucht dafür auch keine Ewigkeit.
> 
> Natürlich muss man etwas dafür tun, aber das ist eben in erster Linie Grinden.
> Und du warst derjenige der meinte es ist mit Grinden nicht getan...



Ach das wird mir zu blöd, wenn es ja so einfach ist es durchzuhalten schön für dich, hat schon Gründe warum diesen Titel extrem wenige haben. Unglaublich, echt. Für mich ist dieser Erfolg eine Herausforderung und für viele andere auch, dein "Ist en wertloser Titel" Geschwätz halte ich für lächerlich. Sicher muss man farmen und ich will dich bitten das mal durchzuhalten. Weil da brauchst du eine Menge Motivation und Durchaltevermögen und wenn du das nicht meinst, dann tut es mir leid.

P.S: Es gibt welche die mit den einfachsten Fraktionen Probleme haben, manche schaffen ziemlich viele, manche extrem viele und manche sind "wahnsinnig", dass wollte ich im Grunde nur damit ausdrücken, aber buffe Forum, da wird man immer in der Luft zerfetzt, echt schrecklich sowas. Andere Spielweisen und Herausforderungsansichten aktzeptieren ? Never! Nur das was man selbst als Herausforderung sieht ist eine!


----------



## Grushdak (9. August 2010)

Muß man wirklich einen Titel haben, um wirklich wahnsinnig zu sein? 
Es gibt genügend Wahnsinnige - ohne einen einzigen Titel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. 
Was heißt Durchhalten?
Wie schon gesagt, ich arbeite zwar u.a. für den Erfolg aber nur indirekt und nebenbei.
Wenn Du genügend Chars hast oder Mithelfer, dann ist die Arbeit um so Einiges leichter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (9. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> dein "Ist en wertloser Titel" Geschwätz halte ich für lächerlich.



Du solltest nicht angesäuert reagieren, nur weil du meinen Post nicht richtig gelesen hast:

Ich habe nirgendwo etwas über den Titel geschrieben, es ging um den Ruf für die Shendralar. Und genau den macht man fast nebenbei wenn man am Titel arbeitet. 
Wenn man den Goblin Ruf in DB farmt, dann bekommt man nämlich genug Gold zusammen um ein paar fehlende Buchbände und günstige Diamanten zu kaufen. Was dann übrig bleibt ist im Kreis reiten in den Pestländern, und jeweils eine Mobgruppe in Scholo und Strat grinden. Und das ist wahrlich nicht die Welt. Aber genau von dieser Fraktion hast du behauptet, es wäre eben nicht mit Grinden getan.


----------



## Shaila (9. August 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht angesäuert reagieren, nur weil du meinen Post nicht richtig gelesen hast:
> 
> Ich habe nirgendwo etwas über den Titel geschrieben, es ging um den Ruf für die Shendralar. Und genau den macht man fast nebenbei wenn man am Titel arbeitet.
> Wenn man den Goblin Ruf in DB farmt, dann bekommt man nämlich genug Gold zusammen um ein paar fehlende Buchbände und günstige Diamanten zu kaufen. Was dann übrig bleibt ist im Kreis reiten in den Pestländern, und jeweils eine Mobgruppe in Scholo und Strat grinden. Und das ist wahrlich nicht die Welt. Aber genau von dieser Fraktion hast du behauptet, es wäre eben nicht mit Grinden getan.



Damit sprichst du dich gegen gefühlte 70% aus, die an dem Titel arbeiten. Es wird von sehr vielen behauptet, dass die Diamanten das Schwerste sind. Von sehr vielen sogar. Für viele ist Shendralar die schwerste Fraktion. Von daher kann ich deine Aussagen einfach nicht nachvollziehen, weil einfach viel zu viele (Auch mit dem Titel) genau das Gegenteil behaupten.


----------



## Nexilein (9. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Damit sprichst du dich gegen gefühlte 70% aus, die an dem Titel arbeiten. Es wird von sehr vielen behauptet, dass die Diamanten das Schwerste sind. Von sehr vielen sogar. Für viele ist Shendralar die schwerste Fraktion. Von daher kann ich deine Aussagen einfach nicht nachvollziehen, weil einfach viel zu viele (Auch mit dem Titel) genau das Gegenteil behaupten.



Und wieder fängst du mit schwer an... es dauert, weil die Dinger verdammt selten droppen. Aber wer das nötige Gold hat, der kann sie sich trotzdem im AH zusammen kaufen. Btw. muss man da auch einfach mal rumfragen; früher waren die Dinger so gut wie nichts wert, und ich will garnicht wissen wieviele von den Dingern noch in irgendwelchen Bankfächern vor sich hingammeln.
Und wenn man von Anfang an ein Auge auf's AH hat, dann bekommt man die Dinger eben auch zu einem normalen Preis zusammen.


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (9. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> PvP Elite / PvE Elite / Erfolgselite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eher grindelite.... erfolgselite wie lächerlich, wird null können verlangt nur stupides grinden (nachdenken fällt auch weg weil alles nachgelesen wird)


----------



## Shaila (9. August 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Und wieder fängst du mit schwer an... es dauert, weil die Dinger verdammt selten droppen. Aber wer das nötige Gold hat, der kann sie sich trotzdem im AH zusammen kaufen. Btw. muss man da auch einfach mal rumfragen; früher waren die Dinger so gut wie nichts wert, und ich will garnicht wissen wieviele von den Dingern noch in irgendwelchen Bankfächern vor sich hingammeln.
> Und wenn man von Anfang an ein Auge auf's AH hat, dann bekommt man die Dinger eben auch zu einem normalen Preis zusammen.



Gut, dann ist es für dich nicht schwer, werde glücklich damit und gut. Ist es so schwer zu aktzeptieren, das dieser Titel für andere eine enorme Herausforderung darstellt ? Nein ? Ich finde das ein bisschen lächerlich den Titel als "Nicht schwer" hinzustellen, ihn aber nicht einmal zu besitzen. Schwer ist für mich nicht nur eine Instanz im Heromode durchzuspielen, schwer ist es auch die Anforderungen dieses Titels zu erfüllen, zumindest in meinen Augen und in den Augen vieler anderen auch, weil Farmen etc. ist nun mal auch Arbeit. Deswegen geht mir das gerade ein bisschen gegen den Strich, dass du dich hier als irgendjemand ohne den Titel hinstellst und behauptet:

"Jo ist doch easy going, nur bisschen Farmerei eben, aber alles ganz locker", weil das ist es definitiv nicht. Ich kann dir 100te von Aussagen von Leuten geben, die die Diamanten am Schwersten fanden, weil man kann sie nicht effektiv farmen und im Auktionshaus sind sie sehr teuer. Wenn du warten willst, bis die alle selbst bei dir droppen, bist du in 3 Jahren noch nicht fertig. Bzw. das hälst du vor Langeweile nicht durch.

EDIT:
*P.S: Es gibt welche die mit den einfachsten Fraktionen Probleme haben, manche schaffen ziemlich viele, manche extrem viele und manche sind "wahnsinnig", dass wollte ich im Grunde nur damit ausdrücken, aber buffe Forum, da wird man immer in der Luft zerfetzt, echt schrecklich sowas. Andere Spielweisen und Herausforderungsansichten aktzeptieren ? Never! Nur das was man selbst als Herausforderung sieht ist eine! *

Noch mal für den über mir, man darf hier echt nichts mehr sagen...


----------



## Grushdak (9. August 2010)

Lächerlich ist es nur, nun endlos über den Aufwand zu diskutieren.
Für den Einen ist es viel, für den anderen eben weniger - und der Dritte stellt sich an.

Und traurig ist es, daß das Topic so vom Thema abgekommen ist ...

Und nu ist mal Ruhe!

ps. Meneleus

ich habe Dich mal auf etwas in Deinem Rufguide aufmerksam gemacht, was aber immer noch falsch angegeben ist.
Bei den 3 Möglichkeiten für das Dampfdruckkartell funktioniert Deine mit den Wasserbeuteln so jedenfalls nicht.
Dies kann man erst ab neutral in Gadgetzan machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bronzefisch (9. August 2010)

Ihr Wahnsinnigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (9. August 2010)

ähm ja ... ich hab den titel zwar nicht aber blutsegeladmiral... mir hat damals ein gm einen tipp gegeben. überall bei den goblinstädten stehen npc außenrum.ihr könnt dort ähnlich wie in den hauptstädten ruf durch mats bekommen (soweit ich mich erinner sind es 4 verscheidene stoffe (pro stadt einer) + ein anderes item (sry keine ahnung mehr^^). damit könnt ihr euren versauten ruf (gold und gefülltes ah vorausgesetzt) innerhalb weniger stunden wieder auf freundlich bringen (oder war es wohlwollen...oO schon solange her^^). das wäre eine tierische zeitersparnis.

mfg

Cold

p.s. egal wo ihr stoff abgebt ihr erhöt auch immer den ruf der anderen städte ein wenig mit... ist nur ein beispiel bei ratchet gebt ihr die mats ab und bekommt dort 100 rufpunkte und bei den anderen 3 (gadgetzan, ewige warte und booty bay) um 75. die genauen zahlen und für welches level kann ich leider nicht nennen. aber dabei geht auch ganz schnell der ruf bei den blutseglern in den keller. also nur eine variante wenn man nicht beides gleichzeitig oben haben muss.


----------



## Blablubs (9. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Gut, dann ist es für dich nicht schwer, werde glücklich damit und gut. Ist es so schwer zu aktzeptieren, das dieser Titel für andere eine enorme Herausforderung darstellt ? Nein ? Ich finde das ein bisschen lächerlich den Titel als "Nicht schwer" hinzustellen, ihn aber nicht einmal zu besitzen. Schwer ist für mich nicht nur eine Instanz im Heromode durchzuspielen, schwer ist es auch die Anforderungen dieses Titels zu erfüllen, zumindest in meinen Augen und in den Augen vieler anderen auch, weil Farmen etc. ist nun mal auch Arbeit. Deswegen geht mir das gerade ein bisschen gegen den Strich, dass du dich hier als irgendjemand ohne den Titel hinstellst und behauptet:
> 
> "Jo ist doch easy going, nur bisschen Farmerei eben, aber alles ganz locker", weil das ist es definitiv nicht. Ich kann dir 100te von Aussagen von Leuten geben, die die Diamanten am Schwersten fanden, weil man kann sie nicht effektiv farmen und im Auktionshaus sind sie sehr teuer. Wenn du warten willst, bis die alle selbst bei dir droppen, bist du in 3 Jahren noch nicht fertig. Bzw. das hälst du vor Langeweile nicht durch.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber so lang du hier immer wieder irgendeine neue gequirlte Scheiße erfindest, die so niemand gesagt, bleibst du ein lächerlicher Niemand, der lieber jetzt schlafen gehen sollte, immerhin will man doch der erste sein, der die nächste Sensationsneuigkeit aus der Bild erfährt.


----------



## Shaila (9. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Sorry, aber so lang du hier immer wieder irgendeine neue gequirlte Scheiße erfindest, die so niemand gesagt, bleibst du ein lächerlicher Niemand, der lieber jetzt schlafen gehen sollte, immerhin will man doch der erste sein, der die nächste Sensationsneuigkeit aus der Bild erfährt.



Wenn die Argumente ausgehen helfen nur noch Beleidigungen weiter, stimmts ?


----------



## Blablubs (9. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn die Argumente ausgehen helfen nur noch Beleidigungen weiter, stimmts ?



Oder man legt dem anderen einfach was in den Mund, was so nie gesagt wurde, du hast angefangen die Diskussion kaputt zu machen, nicht ich.


----------



## crescent (9. August 2010)

du verlierst keinen ruf, wenn du in tanaris piraten kloppst und die wasserbeutel abgibst. hab beides gemacht und es funktioniert ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (9. August 2010)

würdet ihr bitte euren privatkrieg beenden? ich sehe es genauso wie meneleus (sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe) wer den tital hat, hat eine leistung vollbracht. wo wären alle icc raider heutzutage ohne guides? und trotzdem lassen sie sich diese erfolge anrechen... genauso war es bei naxx, ulduar etc. JA UND? guides vollbringen für keinen die aufgabe, die löst man alleine. sie helfen nur in die richtige richtung zu denken oder es zu erklären. können die ganzen "ach is doch easy"quatscher den leuten das nicht gönnen? in meinen augen spricht da ganz groß der neid draus. und wie man so schön sagt neid ist die aufrichtigste form der anerkennung. also verplappern sich die meisten hier selbst.

und leute... schaut auf seite 1 auf den beitrag vom TE und nun schaut wie weit ihr schon abgedriftet seid. klar gibt es meinungsverschiedenheiten und die wird es immer geben. aber genau das, dass wir uns unsere eigenen gedanken machen zeichnet uns als individum aus. allerdings war dies in der geschichte der menschheit immer das fallbeil. da wie verschiedene ansichten herrschen kommt es früher oder später zum zank und irgendwann (etwas drastisch...) zum krieg... wir sollten auch genügend beispiele kennen wo es nicht mal zank gab... nun gut das gehört nicht hierher.

also akzeptiert die meinungen der anderen. ihr kön nt dadrüber diskutieren, sich beispiele anhören und vielleicht sich zum gegenteil überzeugen lassen. selbst wenn nicht, wenn jeder trotzdem positiv aus sowas herauskommt kann man zeigen das man achtung vor dem anderen hat. aber bitte lasst offene und versteckte beleidigungen, andeutungen, bösen sarkasmus etc anderen gegenüber sein. buffed kann als forum mit sozialem netzwerk angesehen werden (finde ich) aber wenn man meinungen, gedanken etc verbietet wird man immer ein schritt richtung vergangenheit machen...

meinen beitrag zum thema seht ihr bei #50.

einen schönen abend noch

Cold


----------



## Booma (9. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dann erkundige dich mal über den Titel, man MUSS definitiv BEIDE pushen, allerdings muss man nicht beide zur gleichen Zeit auf der entsprechenden Rufstufe haben. Allerdings wollen viele bei den Blutseglern weiterhin einen guten Ruf genießen, ich im Übrigen auch. Ich bin auch schon sehr lange am Mats und Gold sammeln für diesen Titel. Es fordert enorm viel Motivation, diesen Titel erreicht nur die "Elite". Ich zweifel ehrlich gesagt selbst, dass ich ihn jemals erreichen werde, er ist einfach ZU hart.



Was erzählst du denn da wieder... genau das was du da von dir gibst hat dein "Zitat" doch gesagt.
Es ist Fakt das man mittlerweile nicht mehr beide Fraktionen gleichzeitig auf EF haben muss. Das man beide pushen muss ist doch logisch... (steht ja im Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Hauptsache mal wieder deinen Senf dazugeben.
Und schwer ist das Ganze auch nicht. Einfach nur super Zeitintensiv!

@TE
Kann dir nur empfehlen wenn du schon nen recht guten Ruf beim Kartell hast dort erst EF zu erreichen.
Die Blutsegelbukaniere haste Ratzfatz auf EF.


LG


Booma


----------



## mmeCeliné (9. August 2010)

Ihr seid doch allesamt Wahnsinnig.


----------



## Kehrin (9. August 2010)

Wie wäre es wenn du einfach keine Wasserbeutel ab gibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (9. August 2010)

Titel ist eine Fleißarbeit und es erfordernd eineiges an Geduld den Titel zu machen. Es ist ja "nur" Mobs kloppen denken die einen. Ja dann haltet das mal mehrere Stunden durch.
Wie vorne geschrieben hatte ich nach 4 Std. schon keine Lust mehr und deswegen RESPEKT an die Leute, die den Titel haben.
Schwer & Schwer ist relativ. Es erfordert tzotzdem eineiges an Disziplin&(eventuell Gold) diesen Erfolg zu machen.
Deswegen finde ich kann man die Leute auch zur Elite zähle auf IHRE Weise.
Der eine spielt in WoW und ergattert sich durch viel Fleiß&Arbeit den Gladiator Titel und ist einer unter 5%, die Arena&Co. spielen können.
Der andere wiederum kloppt mehrere Stunden Elitemobs und holt sich eben 1-2 Titel.

@Captain Chaos
Für ICC braucht man auch nicht zu denken nur stupide nach dem Guide zu gehen ist das gleiche. Wir auch Null können verlangt man kann sich zur Not auch ziehen lassen.


----------



## Blablubs (9. August 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> würdet ihr bitte euren privatkrieg beenden? ich sehe es genauso wie meneleus (sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe) wer den tital hat, hat eine leistung vollbracht. wo wären alle icc raider heutzutage ohne guides? und trotzdem lassen sie sich diese erfolge anrechen... genauso war es bei naxx, ulduar etc. JA UND? guides vollbringen für keinen die aufgabe, die löst man alleine. sie helfen nur in die richtige richtung zu denken oder es zu erklären. können die ganzen "ach is doch easy"quatscher den leuten das nicht gönnen? in meinen augen spricht da ganz groß der neid draus. und wie man so schön sagt neid ist die aufrichtigste form der anerkennung. also verplappern sich die meisten hier selbst.
> 
> und leute... schaut auf seite 1 auf den beitrag vom TE und nun schaut wie weit ihr schon abgedriftet seid. klar gibt es meinungsverschiedenheiten und die wird es immer geben. aber genau das, dass wir uns unsere eigenen gedanken machen zeichnet uns als individum aus. allerdings war dies in der geschichte der menschheit immer das fallbeil. da wie verschiedene ansichten herrschen kommt es früher oder später zum zank und irgendwann (etwas drastisch...) zum krieg... wir sollten auch genügend beispiele kennen wo es nicht mal zank gab... nun gut das gehört nicht hierher.
> 
> ...



Oh man, ich schreibs jetzt einfach noch ein einziges mal klar hin und werds dann einfach immer und immer wieder zitieren, bis es auch die letzte Energiesparlampe verstanden hat:
Es geht hier nicht darum, dass ich (wir) anzweifeln wollen, dass der Erfolg zeitintensiv ist und einiges an Durchhaltevermögen braucht, es geht einfach nur um die Formulierung, dass man mit dem Erfolg zur Elite gehören würde bzw. etwas unfassbar schweres vollbracht hätte, was einfach nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Urengroll (9. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Oh man, ich schreibs jetzt einfach noch ein einziges mal klar hin und werds dann einfach immer und immer wieder zitieren, bis es auch die letzte Energiesparlampe verstanden hat:
> Es geht hier nicht darum, dass ich (wir) anzweifeln wollen, dass der Erfolg zeitintensiv ist und einiges an Durchhaltevermögen braucht, es geht einfach nur um die Formulierung, dass man mit dem Erfolg zur Elite gehören würde bzw. etwas unfassbar schweres vollbracht hätte, was einfach nicht der Fall ist.



Doch ist es ist es nanananananana!


----------



## Cold Play (9. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Oh man, ich schreibs jetzt einfach noch ein einziges mal klar hin und werds dann einfach immer und immer wieder zitieren, bis es auch die letzte Energiesparlampe verstanden hat:
> Es geht hier nicht darum, dass ich (wir) anzweifeln wollen, dass der Erfolg zeitintensiv ist und einiges an Durchhaltevermögen braucht, es geht einfach nur um die Formulierung, dass man mit dem Erfolg zur Elite gehören würde bzw. etwas unfassbar schweres vollbracht hätte, was einfach nicht der Fall ist.



ich habe doch nur gesagt das jeder seine meinung haben soll. die einen finden es leicht die anderen schwer. manche denken sie gehören damit zur elite. ich persönlich find es schon sehr schwer da wirklich viel zeit dadrinne steckt. ob der zur elite gehört ist mir schnuppe. ich möchte wie gesagt einfach nur das man die meinung der anderen respektiert und nicht beleidigend wird (in deinem fall das mit der bildzeitung wenn ich das richtig im gedächnis habe). oder hast du aus meinem text gelesen das ich meine das deine gedanken absolut falsch sind? es geht mir nur um das miteinander oder würdet ihr familienmitglieder (sofern man sich versteht) versteckt beleidigen (oder auch offen) nur weil sie eine andere meinung haben? (je nach thema versteht sich)

also ich für meinen teil wünsche dir noch einen schönen abend =) (nicht als provokation!)

mfg

Cold

p.s. alle sagen es gebe elitegilden im raiden... die melden sich aber alle auf dem ptr server an um die raids in und auswendig zu lernen und m so schnell den erfolg feiern zu können wenn der boss auf dem liveserver liegt. ich finde, da das jeder machen kann gehören die einfach nicht zur elite... (nicht schlagen nur ein beispiel^^) es gibt so viele sachen in wow und jeder kann irgendwo zu den besten 1000 gehören was dann schon zur elite gehören kann... egal ob es um erfolge sammeln geht, kaninchen tot schlagen oder einfach das AH und den inhalt komplett zu beherschen (ja solche gilden gibt es wirklich^^).


----------



## Shaila (9. August 2010)

Zugegeben, ich habe das Wort Elite vielleicht in einem ungünstigen Zusammenhang gepostet. Aber es gibt eben auch unter Rufsammlern eine Elite. Es gibt in jedem Bereich eine Elite, wenn man es so will und ich verstehe nicht, was man daran nicht aktzeptieren kann. Wenn es um Instanzen ginge, würde keiner was sagen.


----------



## White_Sky (9. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn die Argumente ausgehen helfen nur noch Beleidigungen weiter, stimmts ?



Die Beleidigungen sind die Argumente jener, die über keine Argumente verfügen. (J.J. Rousseau, schw.-frz. Phil. 1712-1778)

Tut mir leid wenn es dich stört, aber den Zitat hier zu posten, konnte ich mir bei deinen Satz nicht verkneifen. >.<


----------



## Torock2205 (10. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Oh man, ich schreibs jetzt einfach noch ein einziges mal klar hin und werds dann einfach immer und immer wieder zitieren, bis es auch die letzte Energiesparlampe verstanden hat:
> Es geht hier nicht darum, dass ich (wir) anzweifeln wollen, dass der Erfolg zeitintensiv ist und einiges an Durchhaltevermögen braucht, es geht einfach nur um die Formulierung, dass man mit dem Erfolg zur Elite gehören würde bzw. etwas unfassbar schweres vollbracht hätte, was einfach nicht der Fall ist.



Gibs auf, sie werden es nicht verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTW dann gehör ich auch zur Elite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab mal ein Buch gelesen. Das muß nach Eurer definition ja "Elitär" sein, da Zeitaufwand = Schwer ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. August 2010)

Naja, ganz abgesehen von der ewigen Ruffarmerei, die ich zum Kotzen finde, klingt der Titel auch noch äußerst bescheiden. Warum sollte mein Char in der Welt breittreten, dass er wahnsinnig ist? 

Was sonst noch zu sagen bleibt: Wer den Erfolg machen will, soll es doch machen. Die einen jagen Erfolge, die anderen machen PvP, andere raiden ICC Hero. Und andere machen alles zusammen... wenn man sich eh nicht für das andere interessiert, braucht man ja auch seine Meinung darüber nicht breitzutreten.


----------



## Deligor (10. August 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil arbeite auch gerade an diesem Erfolg...warum? Weil ich den Titel einfach nur geil finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...Aber zur Elite zähl ich keinen der den hat...warum auch? Ich zähle auch keinen mit dem Kingslayer zur Elite...

Ob der Erfolg schwer ist oder nicht kann man als Definitionssache bezeichnen...
Ich für meinen Teil finde den Titel schon recht schwer. Neben einer Menge Zeit braucht man Dropglück und Gold (Wobei sich das Gold durch nochmehr Zeit und Glück ersetzen lassen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Wieso ist eine hohe Zeitinvestition für so viele unter keinen Umständen ein Kriterium von "schwer"? Es erfordert Durchhaltevermögen da es wirklich sehr öde ist ganze Heerscharen von Gegnern hinzuschlachten. Die ganzen Bücher bei den Shendralar abzugeben ist auch lästig falls man keinen Ingi kennt der so nett ist und eben hilft. Ok...für den Erfolg braucht man eigendlich keinen skill...zumindest Spielerisch gesehen. Ich kenne allerdings keinen der sagt, dass er alle "Zutaten" selber erfarmen will...also erfordert es zumindest langfristig ein gewisses Talent zum handeln...es sei denn man hat mehr als genug Gold auf der hohen Kante. Man muss sich über die besten farmruns für die BoP-Items informieren (Es ist zum Beispiel nicht das geschickteste ganz Scholo abzufarmen für die Schattenhäute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und diese dann auch solange durchhalten bis die Hände stop schreien.

Machen wir doch mal eine kleine Gegenüberstellung...Ich geh mal davon aus, dass jeder den Arthas endfight zumindest für anspruchsvoll hält...also quasi auch für die richtige Antwort auf "Was ist schwer?" ...beim das nicht so ist der soll sich eben einen anderen Boss denken...: 


Skill: Arthas > Erfolg ; Klare Sache. Zwar braucht der Erfolg evtl auch n bissi Handelskill aber das kann nicht mit Arthas mithalten.

Ausdauer: Erfolg > Arthas ; Jeder der an dem Titel arbeitet wird das auch so sehen. Bei Arthi muss man zwar auch dranbleiben aber der Titel zehrt deutlich länger am persönlichen Durchhaltevermögen. Jeder kann die Piraten in Tanaris abfarmen...man muss eben den (verzeihung) "Arsch hochkriegen" um sich mit so etwas langweiligem immer und immerwieder zu befassen.

Glück: Erfolg > Arthas ; Für Arthas sollte man überhaupt kein Glück brauchen...auch wenn es nie Schaden kann. Für den Titel hingegen braucht man schon welches da man leider nicht alles kaufen kann...und selbt die sachen die man kaufen könnte muss man erstmal bezahlen können...

Information: Erfolg > Arthas ; Für beides muss man eine Menge Informationen haben und diese verarbeiten. Bei Arthas hat aber bei mir eine Erklärung des RL ausgereicht und auch anderen ist spätestens nach dem Videoguide und 1-2 tries klar die er zu machen ist. Über den Erfolg sollte man sich schon deutlich genauer informieren, da es eine ganze menge zu tun gibt.
Ich bin der Ansicht, das alle die behaupten, das der Titel nicht schwer sei dies nur über den Skill definieren...Oder vielleicht sogar einfach wissen, dass sie die anderen Kriterien für "schwer" nicht erfüllen. Herausforderungen bestehen selbst in alten Mythen aus mehr: Können, Durchhaltevermögen, Intelligenz...und weiß ich was noch. Wer denkt, dass nur das persönliche Können ausschlagebend ist um Schwierigkeiten zu meistern der ist in meinen Augen schwer auf dem Holzweg, da auch andere persönliche Eigenschaften dazuzählen. Was nutzt mir der größte Skill bei Arthas wenn ich nach 2-3 Fehltries schon keine lust mehr habe? Überhauptnichts!

Wer sich jetzt denkt, dass ich totalen Mist schreibe sollte sich vielleicht mal selber an den Titel machen. Denke mal, dass es nicht allzu lange dauern wird bis die ersten es wieder aufgeben oder eben einsehen, dass der Erfolg doch sehr hart ist.

Mfg Del


----------



## Potpotom (10. August 2010)

Der Wahnsinnige ist für mich persönlich DER Erfolg überhaupt - Königsmörder, Die Taler ausm Brunnen und selbst alle Schlachtzugerfolge sind lächerlich gegenüber dem Wahnsinnigen. Ein halbes Jahr mache ich daran jetzt rum und ich wage so langsam zu bezweifeln, den Erfolg jemals zu erhalten. Wahnsinn, im wahrsten Sinne.

Wenn ich einen mit dem Titel sehe - ja, dann muss ich ihm einfach huldigen. Das hat er sich verdient.


----------



## Shaila (10. August 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Der Wahnsinnige ist für mich persönlich DER Erfolg überhaupt - Königsmörder, Die Taler ausm Brunnen und selbst alle Schlachtzugerfolge sind lächerlich gegenüber dem Wahnsinnigen. Ein halbes Jahr mache ich daran jetzt rum und ich wage so langsam zu bezweifeln, den Erfolg jemals zu erhalten. Wahnsinn, im wahrsten Sinne.
> 
> Wenn ich einen mit dem Titel sehe - ja, dann muss ich ihm einfach huldigen. Das hat er sich verdient.



Endlich mal jemand der noch neidlos etwas würdigen kann. Dachte das gibt es hier nicht mehr. Gestern habe ich mich mit einer Paladina unterhalten mit dem Titel, haben ein wenig im TS gequatscht. Sie hat wohllgemerkt auch Arthas im Hardmodes down. Auch sie versicherte mir, dass Arthas eine absolute Lachnummer im Vergleich zum Schwierigkeitsgrad dieses Titels war. Sie hat angeblich über ein halbes Jahr an dem Titel gearbeitet und an die 150.000 Gold ausgeben müssen, ganz abgesehen vom Zeitaufwand. Dabei war der Schwierigste Teil die Plunderkisten und die Diamanten. Habe mir dann erst einmal ein paar nette Tipps geholt, von wem kann man besser die Tipps erhalten, als von einer, die den Titel bereits hat ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sie hatte einen Schurkenkollegen, der für sie Kisten gefarmt hat, ich weiss nicht wie ich das schaffen soll.


----------



## Deligor (10. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Aber sie hatte einen Schurkenkollegen, der für sie Kisten gefarmt hat, ich weiss nicht wie ich das schaffen soll.



Würde dir empfehlen nen eigenen Schurken zumindest auf 70 zu ziehen...falls du dazu überhaupt keine lust haben solltest gibts auch noch ne möglichkeit die teile zu kaufen...am besten dann ab und zu mal in den Handels-channel posten, dass du pro Kiste [X] Gold bezahlst und man dir das einfach gegen Cash on Delivery schicken soll.


----------



## Potpotom (10. August 2010)

Deligor schrieb:


> Würde dir empfehlen nen eigenen Schurken zumindest auf 70 zu ziehen...


Also ich hatte mir extra einen Schurken hochgelevelt... anders ist das, ohne viel Gold auszugeben, kaum zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Shaila (10. August 2010)

Kaufen kommt scheinbar auch nicht iN Frage, niemand scheint die zu haben.


----------



## Elyhdorr (10. August 2010)

um öl in die mühlen der leute zu giesen das der wahnsinnige nix besonderes ist ... 3 wochen und 300k gold da hat ich ihn ^^

ok aber um den anderen zu helfen dagegen zu argumentieren ... 50k gold und arthas lag nach 3h sammt inie im dreck ^^

mfg ely


----------



## Moshuna (10. August 2010)

also ich würde es nicht als wahnsinn betiteln wenn man den erfolg schafft, es ist nunmal keine sache von 1-2 tagen.

aber sicher für JEDEN spieler machbar der das durchziehen WILL.

wo liegt denn da die schwierigkeit? 500 Kartensets für den Zirkus zu sammeln? (kaufen...)

mfg


----------



## Shaila (10. August 2010)

Noch einmal um auf das Thema zurück zu kommen: Weiss nun jemand zu 100% ob man die Wasserbeutel ohne Rufverlust bei den Blutseglern abgeben kann ?


----------



## Grushdak (10. August 2010)

Ich habe es eben mal ausgetestet.

Bin mit meinem Magier beim DDK mit dem Ruf auf wohlwollend.

Pro Kill auf dem Wasserfeld bekomme ich da +2 bis +3 Ruf.
Bei der Abgabe der Wasserbeutel bekomme ich für Gadgetzan +10 Ruf und für die anderen 3 Fraktionen +5 Ruf.

Und es gibt nur + Ruf - also keinen Abzug von Ruf bei den Blutsegelbukanieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertzû (10. August 2010)

schwer? Der erfolg ist nicht schwer, sondern zeitaufwändig, mehr ist das nicht


----------



## Sezulad (10. August 2010)

Muss ich "wertzû" zustimmen, der Erfolg ist nur zeitaufwendig und droppabhängig, mehr ist es nicht.
Es kann ein Monat dauern, oder halt ein Jahr.

MfG Sezulad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (11. August 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich habe es eben mal ausgetestet.
> 
> Bin mit meinem Magier beim DDK mit dem Ruf auf wohlwollend.
> 
> ...



Jetzt bleibt die Frage, welche Methode effektiver ist, ich werde heute mal rumprobieren.


----------



## Anglus (11. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es effektiver vielleicht auch nicht. Das ist kein Fakt. Man kann auch Piraten töten, im ersten Moment hört sich 350 Ruf pro Quest natürlich besser an, als ein paar Pünktchen für einen Piraten, ABER Erstens kann es sein, dass der Schlüssel mal gerne 5 Runs nicht droppt, man überlege, wie viele Piraten man in der Zeit geschnetzelt hätte. Zweitens die Motivation, ich finde es einfach entspannender brainafk durch die Mobgruppen hoch und runter zu schnetzeln, nebenbei ein kühles Getränk zu trinken und einem gepflegten Beat zu lauschen, als womöglich 5 mal nach DB reinzugehen und nicht ein Rufpunkt rauszuholen und dann auch noch immer resetten.
> 
> Für mich ist Piraten kloppen besser denke ich. Es als Tatsache hinzustellen, dass DB die bessere Methode ist, ist schlicht weg nicht richtig.



Ähm,nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt,wenn man die Quest annimmt droppt der Schlüssel immer also doch sehr einfach und schneller als Piraten kloppen.

mfg


----------



## madmurdock (11. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> schwer? Der erfolg ist nicht schwer, sondern zeitaufwändig, mehr ist das nicht



This.
Der Titel zeigt nur, dass es dir wert war deine RL Zeit dafuer aufzubringen. Schaffen kann ihn jeder - Skill ist irrelevant - Ausdauer und Zeit ist hier nur von Noeten. Ich verurteile auch keinen dafuer, soll halt jeder das mit seiner Freizeit machen, wozu er Lust hat, so lange dabei keiner im Umfeld zu Schaden kommt (Kind verhungert, du spielst lieber WoW anstatt zumindest einma am WE was mit der Familie zu machen etc).

Von meiner Seite aus hege ich auch keine "Bewunderung" fuer die Leute, die sich das antun. Man tut jeden Tag das selbe, handle es sich um Gold scheffeln um die "Wahnsinnige Resourcen" abzudecken, Kisten zu farmen, immer und immer wieder das selbe Ini Event zu absolvieren usw.

Man muss halt selbst entscheiden, ob diese Abwechslungslosigkeit einem ein paar volle gruene Balken und 14 Buchstaben ueberm (Avatar-)Kopf wert sind.


----------



## Shaila (11. August 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Ähm,nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt,wenn man die Quest annimmt droppt der Schlüssel immer also doch sehr einfach und schneller als Piraten kloppen.
> 
> mfg



Das wäre mir neu.


----------



## Peloquin (11. August 2010)

Daerodior schrieb:


> Hi Leute.
> 
> Ich hab mal ne Frage ich hab vor kurzem begonnen Ruf für "der Wahnsinnige" zu farmen. Nun bin ich dabei meinen Ruf beim Dampfdruckkartel zu erhöhen dafür kill ich die Wüstenläufer südöstlich von Gadgetzan. Die droppen Wasserbeutel eines Wüstenläufers welche Bedingung von der Mehrfachquest Wasserbeutelkopfgeld.
> Die 10 Ruf bei Gadgetzan bringt. Jetzt hab ich eine Frage wenn ich die ganzen nebenbei gesammelten Items da abgebe verlier ich dabei Ruf bei den Blutsegelbukanieren?
> ...



Zuerst die Blutsegelbukaniere auf 11999 Wohlwollend bringen (sieht halt schöner aus) und ab da, wirklich nur noch effektiv Ruf farmen fürs Dampfdruckkartel über

350 Rufpunkte Befreiungsquest in Düsterbruch nord. Wenn Du Lederer bist, kannst auch noch mit entsprechenden mats plus Oger gerbemittel 75 Rufpunkte zusätzlich abschmatzen wenn du den Gordok Ogeranzug machst und wieder wegschmeist und den nächsten machst und wieder wegschmeist u.s.w.

Fazit und Aufwand:

Blutsegelbukaniere auf 11999 bringen ist lächerlich einfach und sollte zuerst gemacht werden! 

Dampfdruckkartel dauert lange

36000 Hasserfüll
3000 Feindseelig
3000 Unfreundlich
3000 Neutral
6000 Freundlich
12000 Wohlwollend
21000 Respektvoll 
1000 Ehrfürchtig

macht unterm Strich......85000 Ruf die du farmen musst und das sind 242 Runs DB nord :-D Um diesen Goblin zu befreien, musste halt dropglück beim Schlüssel (Gordokfesselschlüssel haben) als Bär ist DB nord ca. 5 Pulls aber das looten kostet auch nochmal zeit. Du bekommst mindestens ein Ogergerbemittel evtl. aber auch 3 wenn der Goblin nach seiner befreiung die kiste stehen lässt da können dann noch bis zu 2 zusätzliche drinn sein <.. chance sehr gering.

Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß!!!

Und solltest du auf die Idee kommen die BLutsegelbukanier auf Ehrfürchtig machen zu wollen. Es gibt im Ödland zwei mobs (die bringen zusammen 10 Rufpunkte) Respawntimer = 10 Minuten. Ausgehen von 21000 Rufpunkten (wenn du ehrfürchtig füllen willst 22000) macht das einen zeitlichen Aufwand von.

21000 / 10 = 2100 * 10 Minuten = 21000 Minunten / 60 = 350 Stunden = 14,5 Tage nur abhängen um einen Balken blau zu sehen xD jahahahahah dann biste wahnsinniger als wahnsinnig xD


----------



## Nexilein (11. August 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Ähm,nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt,wenn man die Quest annimmt droppt der Schlüssel immer also doch sehr einfach und schneller als Piraten kloppen.
> 
> mfg



Und wie nimmst du die Quest an bevor du den Schlüssel hast?
Nur wenn du den Schlüssel hast kannst du den Goblin darauf ansprechen, und nur dann bietet er dir die Quest an... die Quest kann man im Übrigen auch nur abgeben; auch das erschwert das Annehmen :-)


----------



## Nexilein (11. August 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Blutsegelbukaniere auf 11999 bringen ist lächerlich einfach und sollte zuerst gemacht werden!
> 
> Dampfdruckkartel dauert lange



Also ich finde es andersrum praktischer, zumindest wenn man ein bisschen mit dem Char gequestet hat. Die Blutsegel hat man dann meistens sowieso fast auf minimal Ruf, und Dampfdruck auf Wohlwollend/Respektvoll. 
So kann man mit weniger als 100 Runs Steamweedle auf Ehrfürchtig bringen. Die Blutsegel gehen in der Gruppe so oder so relativ schnell; egal mit welchem Ruf man anfängt. 
Außerdem fällt so genug Runenstoff an, um zumindest Everlook wieder auf Neutral zu bringen. Wenn man im AH ein Auge auf die anderen Stoffe hat, kann man mit minimalem Goldaufwand den haßerfüllten Ruf bei allen 4 Fraktionen bei Bedarf wieder loswerden.

Es ist auch psychologisch günstiger nach ein paar Stunden in DB den Steamweedle Ruf fertig zu haben, und danach nurnoch für Gold und Buchbände nach DB zu rennen wenn man Lust hat.


----------



## Blablubs (11. August 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Also ich finde es andersrum praktischer, zumindest wenn man ein bisschen mit dem Char gequestet hat. Die Blutsegel hat man dann meistens sowieso fast auf minimal Ruf, und Dampfdruck auf Wohlwollend/Respektvoll.
> So kann man mit weniger als 100 Runs Steamweedle auf Ehrfürchtig bringen. Die Blutsegel gehen in der Gruppe so oder so relativ schnell; egal mit welchem Ruf man anfängt.
> Außerdem fällt so genug Runenstoff an, um zumindest Everlook wieder auf Neutral zu bringen. Wenn man im AH ein Auge auf die anderen Stoffe hat, kann man mit minimalem Goldaufwand den haßerfüllten Ruf bei allen 4 Fraktionen bei Bedarf wieder loswerden.
> 
> Es ist auch psychologisch günstiger nach ein paar Stunden in DB den Steamweedle Ruf fertig zu haben, und danach nurnoch für Gold und Buchbände nach DB zu rennen wenn man Lust hat.



Naja ist wohl Ansichtssache, wenn man genug Gold hat und gewillt ist, dass alles in den Erfolg zu investieren kann man das machen, wenn man von 0/3600 anfängt bis auf exalted zu farmen kommts halt mit den Buchbänden bei den meisten relativ gut hin, so dass man maximal ein paar nachkaufen bzw. nachfarmen muss, bei deiner Variante hätte man vllt ~10 Buchbände und müsste den Rest kaufen. Auf jeden Fall machts keinen Sinn deine Variante zu nehmen und danach trotzdem weiter DB reinzurennen, dann wird man sich über jeden Schlüssel schwarz ärgern, mal abgesehen davon, dass man mit der gewöhnlichen Variante am Ende beim DDK exalted ist, mit deiner halt hasserfüllt.


----------



## Nexilein (11. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Naja ist wohl Ansichtssache, wenn man genug Gold hat und gewillt ist, dass alles in den Erfolg zu investieren kann man das machen, wenn man von 0/3600 anfängt bis auf exalted zu farmen kommts halt mit den Buchbänden bei den meisten relativ gut hin, so dass man maximal ein paar nachkaufen bzw. nachfarmen muss, bei deiner Variante hätte man vllt ~10 Buchbände und müsste den Rest kaufen. Auf jeden Fall machts keinen Sinn deine Variante zu nehmen und danach trotzdem weiter DB reinzurennen, dann wird man sich über jeden Schlüssel schwarz ärgern, mal abgesehen davon, dass man mit der gewöhnlichen Variante am Ende beim DDK exalted ist, mit deiner halt hasserfüllt.



Da kann man sich sicher streiten, denn die Herausforderung bei diesem Erfolg ist es eben das ganze Zeug zu ergrinden und dabei Spaß zu haben; ich denke am Ende sollte der Spaßfaktor entscheiden welchen Weg man geht. 2 Anmerkungen habe ich trotzdem:

1. Also wenn man mit ca. 200 Runs ca 80 Buchbände bekommt, dann bekommt man bei 80 bis 90 Runs auch sicher mehr als 10. Das deckt sich auch mit meiner Erfahrung. Ich habe gut 30 Buchbände bekommen wärend ich den Steamweedle Ruf gefarmt hab.

2. Wenn man die meisten Quests mit Steamweeedle und Blutsegel Ruf gemacht hat, dann steht man so in etwa bei 25000/36000 Hasserfüllt bei den Blutsegeln:

Wenn ich jetzt erst Steamweedle auf Ehrfürchtig bringe, dann muss ich für die Blutsegel zusätzliche 1000 Wachen in BB töten, schließlich komme ich da dann auf 0/36000 bevor ich mit dem Blutsegel Ruf anfange.
Wenn ich erst den Blutsegel Ruf mache, dann muss man ca. 100 zusätzliche DB Runs machen, oder ca. zusätzliche 10.000 Piraten töten; schließlich bringt man sich vorher von Wohlwollend auf 0/36000.
Mir persönlich haben die 1000 Wachen da mehr zugesagt :-)

Es geht aber noch weiter:

100 DB Runs dauern ca. 25 Stunden ohne Flugzeiten. 10.000 Piraten sollen angeblich in 10 Stunden machbar sein.
1000 Wachen in BB gehen in der Gruppe wesentlich schneller (2 bis 3 Stunden? Ich weiß es nichtmehr genau)
Das ist auf jeden Fall ein deutlicher Zeitvorteil. Wenn ich meine Dropraten hochrechne, dann habe ich mir im Vergleich zu "erst Blutsegel und dann Steamweedle" ca. die Hälfte der Zeit gespart. Den Ruf bei Steamweedle auf Neutral zu bringen hat einen Teil des gefarmten Runenstoffs und noch ein paar hundert g für andere Stoffe benötigt.

Zugegebenermaßen haben mir so noch einige Buchbände gefehlt, aber dafür hatte ich Zeit ordentlich Gold zu farmen und mir die Buchbände zu kaufen die ich möchte. Schattenhäute für Fokus farme ich nämlich bedeutend lieber und schneller als Blut für Schnelligkeit.

*edit* Ich farme immernoch manchmal DB ab, denn erstens bin ich beim Kartell ja wieder neutral und kann mich über Schlüssel freuen, und zweitens bringt es mir ungefähr das selbe Gold in der selben Zeit wie die Dailys beim Argentumturnier. Ich habe aber eben die Wahl, kann beim Goldfarmen doch wieder Ehrfürchtig werden, oder aber auch etwas ganz anderes machen.


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Jup, wohl der schwerste Erfolg im Spiel und wahrscheinlich auch aller Zeiten. Ich bin überzeugt, dass so etwas Schweres nie wieder kommen wird.
> 
> P.S. Ich warte nur auf den ersten "Oh lol ihr Bobs is doch ganz easy" Schreier.
> 
> ...



Omg du Bob das ist so easy Den erfolg hab ich in meinen Träumen 3 mal !
Aber im ernst schwerster Erfolg? Das ist nen Langwieriger erfolg, aba er erfordert net irgendwie skill...


----------



## Shaila (11. August 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Omg du Bob das ist so easy Den erfolg hab ich in meinen Träumen 3 mal !
> Aber im ernst schwerster Erfolg? Das ist nen Langwieriger erfolg, aba er erfordert net irgendwie skill...



"KillerBee666"

Sorry, den ein unter anderen Flame kann selbst ich mir nicht verkneifen, bin eben auch nur ein Mensch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (12. August 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Omg du Bob das ist so easy Den erfolg hab ich in meinen Träumen 3 mal !
> Aber im ernst schwerster Erfolg? Das ist nen Langwieriger erfolg, aba er erfordert net irgendwie skill...


Nur eine Frage der Definition (bin ja auch nicht der erste der das anmerkt).

Was genau ist "schwer"?
Wie sieht es mit Durchhaltevermögen aus? Den Arm zu heben ist nicht sonderlich schwer, doch wie schaut's aus ihn oben zu lassen? Sagen wir... eine Stunde?

Glaube es gibt genug Leute die angefangen und dann aufgegeben haben. Womöglich fehlte denen eben das Durchhaltevermögen. Für die war der Erfolg dann vielleicht einfach zu "schwer". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum wird "schwer" eigentlich so oft (und imho fälschlicherweise) mit "Skill" gleichgesetzt?


----------



## Blablubs (12. August 2010)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage der Definition (bin ja auch nicht der erste der das anmerkt).
> 
> Was genau ist "schwer"?
> Wie sieht es mit Durchhaltevermögen aus? Den Arm zu heben ist nicht sonderlich schwer, doch wie schaut's aus ihn oben zu lassen? Sagen wir... eine Stunde?
> ...



Weil hier das Wort Elite in den Raum geworfen wurde...


----------



## Serephit (30. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe die Blusegelbukaniere auf Wohlwollend. Wenn ich nun die Quests in tanaris für das Dampfdruckkartell mache, verliere ich dann Ruf bei den Blutsegelbukanieren?
Ich meine nicht die Quest mit den Stoffen sondern die ganz normalen Quests, welche man normalerweise beim Leveln in diesem Gebiert erledigt.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Serephit (30. August 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> This.
> Der Titel zeigt nur, dass es dir wert war deine RL Zeit dafuer aufzubringen. Schaffen kann ihn jeder - Skill ist irrelevant - Ausdauer und Zeit ist hier nur von Noeten. Ich verurteile auch keinen dafuer, soll halt jeder das mit seiner Freizeit machen, wozu er Lust hat, so lange dabei keiner im Umfeld zu Schaden kommt (Kind verhungert, du spielst lieber WoW anstatt zumindest einma am WE was mit der Familie zu machen etc).
> 
> Von meiner Seite aus hege ich auch keine "Bewunderung" fuer die Leute, die sich das antun. Man tut jeden Tag das selbe, handle es sich um Gold scheffeln um die "Wahnsinnige Resourcen" abzudecken, Kisten zu farmen, immer und immer wieder das selbe Ini Event zu absolvieren usw.
> ...



Es ist auch nicht schwer, den schwarzen Gürtel in Karate zu bekommen: man muss nur RL Zeit opfern.
Es ist auch nicht schwer, Vorsitzender eines global agierenden Konzenz zu werden: man muss nur RL Zeit opfern.
Es ist auch nicht schwer, von 160 KG Körpergewicht auf 70 KG zu kommen: man muss nur RL Zeit opfern.


----------



## Rodulf (30. August 2010)

ich habe jetzt nicht jeden Post gelsen aber:

die Wasserbeutel vermindern nicht den Ruf bei den Blutsegelbukanieren

in Dusterbruach nord steht ein Goblin, der stellt den Ogeranzug her und den kann man befreien wenn man den Schlüssel vorher gelootet hat

hier bekommt man immer Ruf beim DDK ohen Bulkaniere zu verlieren

in Feralles steht noch ein Goblin der ebenfalls wiederholbare Quests gibt aber die Zeit um die zu erledigen ist zu lange

Aussedem kann man bei Ratschet und in Tanaris auch die Piraten grinden, die haben meines Wissens nach nichts mit den Bukanieren am Hut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shendralar ist so schwer, weil dei makellosen Diamanten, die man vor dem ERfolg oftmals weggeworfen hat so verdammt selten droppen


----------



## Delonglois (30. August 2010)

also ich hab den erfolg relativ schnell in ca 2 Monaten durchgemacht. Hatte bei mir Dampfdruckkartell schon relativ hoch, drum hab ich die erstmal auf ehrfürchtig gebracht.
Dann erst Blutsegel.  Später wieder dampfdruck auf ehrfürchtig, sieht besser aus und man kann auch wieder in die Städte.

Mobs umklatschen hat sich m.M. nach nicht sehr bewährt, da man dort nur immer für 3 fraktionen ruf bekommt. Bei dem Schlüssel bekommt man für alle 4 ruf. Wenn es gut geht, konnte man in ca 15 min durch die schlüssel 1050 ruf machen,  mobs killen ca 1std. waren ca. 1000 ruf.

Mit genügend Gold tut man sich auch bei den Buchbänden und Diamanten leichter...ansonsten wird es sehr zäh.

1400 Kisten zu farmen war auch nervig, wenn auch nicht so nervig wie die letzten tage die augen eines dunstschuppenbasilisken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nervigste Fraktion war aber bei mir der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt. Glaub gut 100+ Kartensets benötigt es, nachdem man nur noch diese abgeben kann. Für andere eintauschen zu können auf unserem server, ging gegen 0, selbst für viel tg ging da nichts. Ich hab mir zigtausende (zehntausende) kräuter gekauft, gemahlen und in Kartensets umgewandelt, fehlende setkarten teilweise übers ah geholt. Kräuter waren zu dem zeitpunkt seh gunstig und der Erlös durch die ganzen kartensets dann doch relativ hoch. Mahlen, Tinte usw. herzustellen, war aber extrem nervig und zeitintensiv!

Soweit meine erfahrungen zu dem erfolg.


----------



## Ellesime (30. August 2010)

Die makellosen schwarzen Diamanten sind sicherlich ein Thema aber viel schlimmer ist die Tatsache dass man immer nur einen einzigen Buchband tragen kann.Soll heissen du musst jeden einzelnen Buchband erst abgeben bevor du einen neuen einpacken kannst.DAS macht die Shendralar Rufgschichte so extrem nervig.


----------



## Mofuhh (30. August 2010)

Ich stell mal die Behauptung in den Raum:

"der Wahnsinnige" = Suchti, im amerikanischen auch Nerd!

Liegt einfach daran dass man für den erfolg uuuunglaublich viel virtuelles material und zeit aufbringen muss.

Man gibt allein für Dunkelmondjahrmarkt (jaaa, gz ihr seid inschriftler und macht das so nebenher schön, wenn ihr nur auf Kunden wartet verbringt ihr so viel zeit damit, dass ihr auch suchti seid und wenn ihr die wieder verkauft macht ihr verlust =/) so mindestens 15k gold aus

macht man die anderen Erfolge auch noch hat man ganz schnell die hunderttausend erreicht

und wer so viel gold hat UND das alles für einen stupiden titel auf den Kopf haut, der is echt "suchti" :S


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (30. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Jup, wohl der schwerste Erfolg im Spiel und wahrscheinlich auch aller Zeiten. Ich bin überzeugt, dass so etwas Schweres nie wieder kommen wird.
> 
> P.S. Ich warte nur auf den ersten "Oh lol ihr Bobs is doch ganz easy" Schreier.
> 
> ...



Es wäre nicht, dass es so schwer wäre... Es erfordert nur richtig viel Gold und Zeit^^
AQ-Prequestreihe als erster zu machen auf 60 war mit Sicherheit schwerer als heut zu Tage Gold farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serephit (30. August 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe die Blusegelbukaniere auf Wohlwollend. Wenn ich nun die Quests in tanaris für das Dampfdruckkartell mache, verliere ich dann Ruf bei den Blutsegelbukanieren?
> Ich meine nicht die Quest mit den Stoffen sondern die ganz normalen Quests, welche man normalerweise beim Leveln in diesem Gebiert erledigt.
> ...




hat jemand eien Idee?


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (30. August 2010)

Elyhdorr schrieb:


> um öl in die mühlen der leute zu giesen das der wahnsinnige nix besonderes ist ... 3 wochen und 300k gold da hat ich ihn ^^
> 
> ok aber um den anderen zu helfen dagegen zu argumentieren ... 50k gold und arthas lag nach 3h sammt inie im dreck ^^
> 
> mfg ely



und was soll das aussagen? das dun kleiner chinese bist der gold farmen kann? oder wer der nur noch für wow arbeitet und gold bei ebay holt?
sich für 50k iwo einkaufen und arthi legen lassen... wie armselig...


----------



## Delonglois (30. August 2010)

Mofuhh schrieb:


> Man gibt allein für Dunkelmondjahrmarkt (jaaa, gz ihr seid inschriftler und macht das so nebenher schön, wenn ihr nur auf Kunden wartet verbringt ihr so viel zeit damit, dass ihr auch suchti seid und wenn ihr die wieder verkauft macht ihr verlust =/) so mindestens 15k gold aus



warum auf kunden warten, sets abgegeben und fertige karten ins AH gestellt, ab und an mal kurz im handelschat gepostet. Waren ca.15 Adligensets dabei und der rest ist auch alles weggegangen. wie gesagt, selber gebaut. Brachte mir letztendlich ca. 70k gewinn. Stackpreise von den kräutern damals zwischen 7-8g und gegen Ende um die 20g.

Mahlen und in tinte umwandeln nimmt aber extrem viel zeit in anspruch. Da kann man schonmal gemühtlich ne knappe stunde afk gehen wenn in tinte umgewandelt wurde.


----------



## Rodulf (30. August 2010)

dachte das wurde schon gesagt, ich meine, man verliert keinen Ruf, nur in BB wenn man explizit Bukaniere killen soll


----------



## N00blike (30. August 2010)

Einzig doofe ist das man dafür extra nen schurken auf lvl 70 braucht... 
Bei uns aufm realm ist es so gut wie nicht möglich die dinger übers ah zusammen zu bekommen ausser man wartet vlt bis zum übernächsten addon...
Naja jezz isser 58 der rest sollte fix gehen und dann werd ich endlich mal diesen verdammten erfolg machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ja wenn man am ende drüber nachdenkt es ist wahnsinnig soviel zu farmen und noch wahnsinniger ist es sich extra noch nen schuken nur für den erfolg hoch zu ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bighorn (30. August 2010)

Ist von euch eigentlich mal wer auf die Idee gekommen vor den Städten des Dampdruckkartels Stoff zu spenden ?

Ratschet:
40x Leinenstoff 4x Leere Phiole

Beutebucht:
40x Seide 4x roter Farbstoff

Gadgetzan:
40x Magiestoff 4x Starker Fluxus

Ewige Warte:
40x Runenstoff 4x Kohle

Die spenden gehen in jeder Stadt bis neutral. Dann macht man die ganzen Quest und schaft es somit auf respektvoll.


----------



## Shaila (30. August 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Ist von euch eigentlich mal wer auf die Idee gekommen vor den Städten des Dampdruckkartels Stoff zu spenden ?
> 
> Ratschet:
> 40x Leinenstoff 4x Leere Phiole
> ...



Nur das man dann wieder den Ruf bei den Blutseglern verliert....

Wie siehts denn nun aus, verliert man bei der Abgabe von Beuteln Ruf ?


----------



## Shaila (30. August 2010)

Mofuhh schrieb:


> Ich stell mal die Behauptung in den Raum:
> 
> "der Wahnsinnige" = Suchti, im amerikanischen auch Nerd!
> 
> ...



Wer so viel Gold hat und es für eine stupide Rüstung ausgibt, der ist echt ein Suchti.


----------



## Bighorn (30. August 2010)

Das stimmt allerdings.

Mir würde sich allerdings mit den Beutel die Frage stellen wie man die in das Kaff bekommt ohne das die Wache Schaden bekommt bzw ohne das man selber stirbt.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht schlägt eine tote Wache gleich mit einem Minus von 250Ruf aufs Konto. 10 Beutel geben aber gerade mal 75 Ruf.


----------



## Shaila (30. August 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings.
> 
> Mir würde sich allerdings mit den Beutel die Frage stellen wie man die in das Kaff bekommt ohne das die Wache Schaden bekommt bzw ohne das man selber stirbt.
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht schlägt eine tote Wache gleich mit einem Minus von 250Ruf aufs Konto. 10 Beutel geben aber gerade mal 75 Ruf.



Das verstehst du falsch. Man kann ja bis Neutral ganz normal Gegner töten und ab Neutral beim Kartell einfach alles auf einmal abgeben.


----------



## Fenol (30. August 2010)

Bin auch am Erfolg drann, und muss sagen: HeftigAllein für die Kisten habe ich mit meinem Rogue 8 Tage gebraucht [Jeden Abend so 2-4 Stunden intensiv farming]Für das Kartell hab ich bisher am längsten gesessen (Habs mir auch extra schwer gemacht und Piraten auf Respektvoll gelassen)Shen'Dralar (schreibt man die so?) hab ich eigentlich nur fürs Abgeben lange gebraucht... [Mats vorher gekauft und gefarmt, dauerte so ca einen Monat bis ich Mats hatte (Bücher, Diamanten, Blut...) Der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt zieht sich.. gerade mal Respektvoll und bin schon pleite >.>Naja wünsch allen viel Spaß an dem Erfolg^^ dauert halt aber wenn man genug Gold hat dauerts nicht so lange wie man denkt.. nur das Abgeben von dem Zeugs dauert halt enorm lange... (Kisten für Rabenholdt z.B.)lg Fenol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (30. August 2010)

Fenol schrieb:


> Bin auch am Erfolg drann, und muss sagen: HeftigAllein für die Kisten habe ich mit meinem Rogue 8 Tage gebraucht [Jeden Abend so 2-4 Stunden intensiv farming]Für das Kartell hab ich bisher am längsten gesessen (Habs mir auch extra schwer gemacht und Piraten auf Respektvoll gelassen)Shen'Dralar (schreibt man die so?) hab ich eigentlich nur fürs Abgeben lange gebraucht... [Mats vorher gekauft und gefarmt, dauerte so ca einen Monat bis ich Mats hatte (Bücher, Diamanten, Blut...) Der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt zieht sich.. gerade mal Respektvoll und bin schon pleite >.>Naja wünsch allen viel Spaß an dem Erfolg^^ dauert halt aber wenn man genug Gold hat dauerts nicht so lange wie man denkt.. nur das Abgeben von dem Zeugs dauert halt enorm lange... (Kisten für Rabenholdt z.B.)lg Fenol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei Rabenholdt habe ich jetzt einen Partner gefunden, wir sind zu einem "Tauschabkommen" gekommen. Er farmt die Kisten und ich ihm die Schurkenkartensets für den Jahrmarkt. Dann wird immer fleißig getauscht, ich mache praktisch 2x Jahrmarkt und er 2x Rabenholdt. Ein Schurkenkartenset kostet ca. 25 Gold bei uns im Auktionshaus und wenn man regelmäßig kauft, hat man halt irgendwann seine Summe zusammen. Dauert halt eine Ewigkeit.

P.S: Wie findest du so schnell Blut und Diamanten, bzw. Buchbände des Schutzes. Wenn ich Blut farm krieg ich nie viel zusammen und die Diamanten kann man meines Wissen nach überhaupt nicht effektiv sammeln.


----------



## Serephit (30. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das verstehst du falsch. Man kann ja bis Neutral ganz normal Gegner töten und ab Neutral beim Kartell einfach alles auf einmal abgeben.




das bedeutet die "normalen" Quests kann ich abgeben ohen Rufverlust bei den Blutsegelbukanieren?
PS: dein Link in deinem Guide geht nicht bzw fürht bei mir ins Leere


----------



## Daerodior (30. August 2010)

So ich hab mich mal bei einem "Wahnsinnigen" auf meinem Server erkundigt. Es ist völlig egal ob man Ruf verliert wenn man die Beutel abgibt oder sonst was, weil man nur einmal Wohlwollend bei den Blutsegelbukanieren gewesen sein muss! Ausserdem verliert man bei jeder Quest und allem was man bei den Goblins abgibt Ruf bei den Bukanieren von daher ist das anders gar nicht machbar das man die auf Wohlwollend hält. Ausser du killst dich hoch aber dabei wüsch ich dir vieeeeeel Spaß

Layen


----------



## Shaila (30. August 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> das bedeutet die "normalen" Quests kann ich abgeben ohen Rufverlust bei den Blutsegelbukanieren?
> PS: dein Link in deinem Guide geht nicht bzw fürht bei mir ins Leere



Welcher Link ? In dem Guide stehen gefühlte 50.000 Links. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bighorn (30. August 2010)

Daerodior schrieb:


> So ich hab mich mal bei einem "Wahnsinnigen" auf meinem Server erkundigt. Es ist völlig egal ob man Ruf verliert wenn man die Beutel abgibt oder sonst was, weil man nur einmal Wohlwollend bei den Blutsegelbukanieren gewesen sein muss! Ausserdem verliert man bei jeder Quest und allem was man bei den Goblins abgibt Ruf bei den Bukanieren von daher ist das anders gar nicht machbar das man die auf Wohlwollend hält. Ausser du killst dich hoch aber dabei wüsch ich dir vieeeeeel Spaß
> 
> Layen




So habe ich es auch in Erinnerung, daher ja mein Vorschlag mit den Stoffspenden.

Man behällt ja schließlich auch den Admiralstitel und bekommt von "seinen" Blutsegler eins auf die Mütze^^


----------



## Serephit (30. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Welcher Link ? In dem Guide stehen gefühlte 50.000 Links.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




@Meneleus01: in deinem Thread der Link zu dem Erfolgguide "Am Rande des Wahnsinns"@

zu den anderen: es ist bekannt, dass man nicht Wohlwollenbleiben muss um den Erfolg zu bekommen, aber ich möchte es bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bighorn (30. August 2010)

Schon mal mit den Goboflüchtlingen in Nordend versucht?
In der Nähe des Sägewerks in den Hügel (open PvP Gebiet) steht ein Schiff mit Gobos die Ruf für das Kartell geben wenn man sie umboxt.

Hab die selber noch nicht umgehauen, kann also auch nicht sagen ob man da irgendwo Ruf verliert.


----------



## Doofkatze (30. August 2010)

Ich habe 2 Anliegen. 

Zum einen geht es um eine Frage: Verliere ich den Blutsegeladmiraltitel/Erfolg, wenn ich versuche, den Wahnsinnigen zu machen?

Dann geht es nochmal darum, was es bedeutet, den Titel zu besitzen. Für die vielen, die nur glauben, es wäre stupides farmen und deshalb nichts wert:
Der Titel geht jenseits der Grenzen von "Farmen". Man muss bedenken, das man teilweise mehrere tausende Mobs der selben Kategorie töten muss, wovon aber zum Teil nur 20 gleichzeitig da sind. Das Durchhaltevermögen, was schlußendlich nötig ist, um diesen Titel zu erringen ist mehr als erstrebenswert.

Es ist eben nicht so, das man sich entscheidet, "och, raiden will ich nicht, Questen kann ich später noch, aber der Wahnsinnige klingt toll" und 3 Wochen später den Titel kassiert. Es ist kein "dann mach ich eben das".

Der Titel ist extrem zermürbend und für viele mehr als kostspielig. Wer hier davon redet, das er Monate gefarmt hat, meint nicht damit, das er mal eine Stunde abends jede Woche genutzt hat, sondern wirklich jeden Abend teilweise 3 Stunden oder mehr daran hart arbeitet und die selben Dinge eben tut: Abfarmen von bestimmten Stellen, 2 Minuten warten, zurückrennen und nochmal. 
Im Monat sind das ganze mal eben 90 Stunden, da ihr schließlich jeden Tag daran arbeitet. Im halben Jahr (wo die ersten fertig werden) laufen wir mit 540 Stunden rum OHNE irgendetwas anderes gemacht zu haben, als die selben Mobs immer und immer wieder zu töten.

Es ist quasi Fabrikarbeit, wie vor 100 Jahren. Natürlich ist die Zeit wesentlich niedriger (3 statt 12 Stunden pro Tag), aber wenn man bedenkt, das diese Menschen nach ca. 10 Jahren arbeitsunfähig waren...

Die Arbeit ist zermürbend. Es ist nicht nur kein "nebenbei machen", nur die wenigsten halten es wirklich aus. Ich will nicht wissen, wieviele aufgeben. Viele geben es nicht zu oder sagen "irgendwann mal", aber im Prinzip haben sie in dem Moment schon den Titel aufgegeben.

Die Vernünftigen sagen einfach "ich halt die Finger davon, weil ich es eh nicht schaffe" und das ist auch verdammt gut so. Wer den Titel besitzt verdient mindestens genauso hohen Respekt wie ein Königsmöder...


----------



## Shaila (30. August 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Anliegen.
> 
> Zum einen geht es um eine Frage: Verliere ich den Blutsegeladmiraltitel/Erfolg, wenn ich versuche, den Wahnsinnigen zu machen?
> 
> ...



Danke das das mal jemand klarstellt. War auch schon oft vorm Aufgeben und bei mir geht es auch nur sehr sehr sehr langsam voran, liegt aber auch daran, dass ich über längere Zeiträume einfach nicht die Motivation dafür finde.


----------



## Grushdak (30. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ... Wie siehts denn nun aus, verliert man bei der Abgabe von Beuteln Ruf ?


Wie oft willst Du die Frage noch stellen?
Sie wurde bereits beantwortet, was Du sogar bereits zur Kenntnis genommen hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Daerodior schrieb:


> .... Ausserdem verliert man bei jeder Quest und allem was man bei den Goblins abgibt Ruf bei den Bukanieren ...


Das stimmt eben nicht ganz - zumindest schonmal nicht bei der immer wieder abgebbaren Quest mit den Wasserbeuteln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Tezja (30. August 2010)

Ich habs aufgegeben, naja wirklich angestrengt hab ich mich auch nicht und außerdem fehlt mir die Zeit dafür. Jetzt verdiene ichn Haufen Gold mit meinen Diamanten xD


----------



## Dagonzo (30. August 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Die Vernünftigen sagen einfach "ich halt die Finger davon, weil ich es eh nicht schaffe" und das ist auch verdammt gut so. Wer den Titel besitzt verdient mindestens genauso hohen Respekt wie ein Königsmöder...


Naja nicht wirklich. Man braucht zwar massig viel Zeit dafür, aber man muss nix können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich meine der Titel "Ehrfurchtgebietener" ist heute auch extrem Zeitintensiv wenn man bei Null anfängt, aber man muss auch hier nur farmen, farmen, farmen und auch ein paar Inis besuchen.


----------



## Arlon (30. August 2010)

wie es gibt immer noch leute die sich den titel noch nicht geholt haben ?
hab ihn schon lange.... wunder


----------



## Throgan (30. August 2010)

Es ist völlig egal ob man Ruf verliert bei den Bukanieren, man braucht nicht alle Fraktionen gleichzeitig auf der geforderten Rufstufe....

Also bringt man erst die Bukaniere auf wohlwollend, danach dann ganz gemütlich den Rest auf Ehrfürchtig...der Verlust des Rufes spielt keine Rolle sobald man die Rufstufe erreicht hatte...


----------



## ÜberNoob (30. August 2010)

Villosella schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen, je nachdem wie weit dein Ruf schon ist, erst das eine dann das andere Hochzukloppen.



ich würd ja empfehlen das Spiel zu kündigen. Wer mit so nem Schwachsinn anfängt weiss vor Langeweile vermutlich nichtmal mehr ob er männlein oder weiblein ist.


----------



## Casair (17. November 2010)

Hi liebe allwissende Mitspieler, ich habe ebenfalls zwei Fragen bezüglich Rufsteigerung beim Dampfdruckkartell. Stimmt es wirklich, dass man den Ruf durch Mobs klopfen in Tanaris, Schlingendorntal und Brachland nur bis 0/21000 respektvoll steigern kann? Im Buffed-Guide steht es so drin, ich hätte nur gerne ein paar andere Meinungen, weil ich sonst über Google nix gefunden habe. Meine 2. Frage betrifft die "Wasserbeutel eines Wüstenläufers". Kann man die ab 0/21000 respektvoll noch abgeben? Danke schon im Voraus, eure Casair


----------



## Sorzzara (17. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Jup, wohl der schwerste Erfolg im Spiel und wahrscheinlich auch aller Zeiten. Ich bin überzeugt, dass so etwas Schweres nie wieder kommen wird.
> 
> P.S. Ich warte nur auf den ersten "Oh lol ihr Bobs is doch ganz easy" Schreier.



Kommt drauf an wie man "schwer" definiert. 
Definiert man schwer als Zeitlicher Aufwand, dann ja, ist es zur Zeit definitiv der schwerste Erfolg ingame, denn er verlangt dir Wochen/Monatelanges Farmen ab.
Definiert man schwer als "Spielskill erfordert" dann ist es einer der leichtesten. Alles spielt sich in der alten Welt ab, und der meiste Spielskill wird dir beim Gobbo Farmen in BB abverlangt.

oO grad gesehn dass hier übelste Threadnekromantie betrieben wurde!
ABer gut, wenigstens einer der die SuFu auch mal genutzt hat =)

Hi Casair!
Nein, durch Mobkloppen kannst du alle Factions bis Ehrfürchtig erhöhen. Wasserbeutel weiss ich grade nicht auswendig, sollte aber ebenfalls gehen. Viel SPass beim Farmen!


----------



## DasGehirn (17. November 2010)

Die einzige richtige Methode ist es (Monentan noch vor Cata) in Düsterbruch die Goblin Quests zu machen ! Einmal die mit dem Schlüssel und dem Ogeranzug ! Warum ? Ganz einfach: Man kann nebenbei noch Düsterbruch Ruf holen ! Bücher + Makellose ! Außerdem gibt es keinen Ruf bei den Piraten für eine Fraktion die man auf erfürchtig haben muss bei dem Kartell garkeinen Ruf (oder nur einen Punkt pro Mob?) !!


----------



## Hanon (17. November 2010)

Naja einen Erfolg gibt es da noch der schwerer ist ``Der/Die Göttliche!`` musst alle Fraktionen in Wow einmal auf Ehrfürchtig gebracht haben ;D


----------



## DasGehirn (17. November 2010)

Hanon schrieb:


> Naja einen Erfolg gibt es da noch der schwerer ist ``Der/Die Göttliche!`` musst alle Fraktionen in Wow einmal auf Ehrfürchtig gebracht haben ;D



Und ich bin der Kaiser von China !


----------



## Leonalis (17. November 2010)

Daerodior schrieb:


> Hi Leute.
> 
> Ich hab mal ne Frage ich hab vor kurzem begonnen Ruf für "der Wahnsinnige" zu farmen. Nun bin ich dabei meinen Ruf beim Dampfdruckkartel zu erhöhen dafür kill ich die Wüstenläufer südöstlich von Gadgetzan. Die droppen Wasserbeutel eines Wüstenläufers welche Bedingung von der Mehrfachquest Wasserbeutelkopfgeld.
> Die 10 Ruf bei Gadgetzan bringt. Jetzt hab ich eine Frage wenn ich die ganzen nebenbei gesammelten Items da abgebe verlier ich dabei Ruf bei den Blutsegelbukanieren?
> ...




www.wowjuju.com

----> Rechts Reputationcalculator nehmen und dein Char eingeben.

Übrigens - es gibt nur 1* Quest wo man den Ruf bei Blutsegel ned vermindert und das ist jene wo man den Knot in Düsterbruch befreit. Alle andere verminden den Ruf bei Blutsegelbukaniere*


----------



## Alpax (17. November 2010)

Ich bestreite zwar nicht das er schwer ist .. ich selbst habe ihn nicht auch wenn ich schon darüber nachgedacht habe ihn zu machen

Dennoch seh ich bei uns auf Gorgonnash in Dalaran zeitweise um die 20 Leute die den Titel haben .. und das sind nur die die a) gleichzeitig on sind und b) in Dala rumidlen .. gibt bestimmt noch viel mehr...


----------



## Ephorion (17. November 2010)

Dass man über so einen Schwachsinn diskutieren kann, sonst keine Probleme?


----------



## xoldog (17. November 2010)

ja du verlierst bei den piraten  sogar mehr ruf als wie die bei den anderen fraktionen dazu bekommst


----------



## Trypio (17. November 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Der Wahnsinnige.... viel Erfolg, bin seit 6 Monaten damit beschâftigt. DAS ist tatsächlich wahnsinnig.
> 
> EDIT: Bin mir nicht vollkommen sicher, aber ich meine, ich verliere keinen Ruf bei den Bukanieren beim abgeben der Beutel. :/



lulz, ein bekannter von mir hat den Erfolg innerhalb einem Monat erreicht ohne vorarbeit.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (17. November 2010)

Casair schrieb:


> Hi liebe allwissende Mitspieler, ich habe ebenfalls zwei Fragen bezüglich Rufsteigerung beim Dampfdruckkartell. Stimmt es wirklich, dass man den Ruf durch Mobs klopfen in Tanaris, Schlingendorntal und Brachland nur bis 0/21000 respektvoll steigern kann? Im Buffed-Guide steht es so drin, ich hätte nur gerne ein paar andere Meinungen, weil ich sonst über Google nix gefunden habe. Meine 2. Frage betrifft die "Wasserbeutel eines Wüstenläufers". Kann man die ab 0/21000 respektvoll noch abgeben? Danke schon im Voraus, eure Casair



Die Antwort darauf ist ein _Jain_. Für die Fraktion vorort hält der Ruf beim Kloppen der Piraten bei 11999/12000 an. Sprich, wenn du die Piraten z.B. in Tanaris ummetzelst,  kommst du damit bei Gadgetzhan nur bis 11999/12000. Gehst du dann ins Schlingendorntal und metzelst dort weiter, steigt der Ruf für Gadgetzhan wieder, aber für Beutebucht gibt's nur Ruf bis 11999/12000 usw.
Eine andere Methode wäre auch Venture Co. Leute auf einem Schiff das im Süden Nordends liegt (ich komm leider gerade nich auf den genauen Stadort). Die geben je Kill 2-3 bei ebenfalls 3 Fraktionen des Kartells (wenn ich mich nich irre bei allen außer Beutebucht) bis Ehrfürchtig. Ich finde allerdings das Piratenmetzeln nur effektiv wenn man in ner Gruppe unterwegs ist. Und auch dann macht es eigtl nur Sinn, wenn man nur noch eine der vier Kartellfraktionen pushen muss.
Am einfachsten ist es wirklich, die beiden Quests im Düsterbruch zu machen, sprich den Gnom befreien & nebenbei den Ogeranzug abholen (die Mats sind wirklich nich mehr allzu teuer, außerdem dropt da drin so viel Runenstoff, daß du dir die benötigten Ballen craften lassen kannst). Letzteres kannst du auch mehrmals pro Run tun, ist allerdings limitiert durch die Anzahl Ogergerbemittel. Aber mindestens einen Anzug kannst du IMMER abgeben. 
Der für die Quest benötigte Fesselschlüssel dropt bei FAST jedem Run - hatte es nur ein paar Mal, daß ich bei einem von fünf Runs leer ausging. Allerdings kann der Schlüssel auch mehrmals pro Run droppen - in dem Fall den Gnom befreien, dann den 2. Schlüssel wieder mit nach draußen nehmen (die Dinger sind leider einzigartig, kannst also nur einen mit dir rumtragen. Auf die Bank legen geht auch nich). 
Mit der Befreiung des Gnoms und dem vorherigen! abholen des Anzugs kommst du so auf mind. 425 Ruf pro Run. Wenn du schnell bist, kannst du das fünfmal pro Stunde machen, sprich 2125 Ruf/Stunde bei ALLEN Dampfdruckfraktionen, und nich nur dreien. 

ps.: Abgesehen davon kannst du dann in DM noch Buchbände abstauben, die bringen immernoch gutes Gold im AH. Haben wohl noch nich alle mitgekriegt, daß die Shendralar mit Cata für den Wahnsinnigen nich mehr benötigt werden.


----------



## Leonalis (17. November 2010)

ähm man kann auch ehrfürchtig werden bei der Blutsegelbukaniere - nur so nebenbei


----------



## Shaila (17. November 2010)

Casair schrieb:


> Hi liebe allwissende Mitspieler, ich habe ebenfalls zwei Fragen bezüglich Rufsteigerung beim Dampfdruckkartell. Stimmt es wirklich, dass man den Ruf durch Mobs klopfen in Tanaris, Schlingendorntal und Brachland nur bis 0/21000 respektvoll steigern kann? Im Buffed-Guide steht es so drin, ich hätte nur gerne ein paar andere Meinungen, weil ich sonst über Google nix gefunden habe. Meine 2. Frage betrifft die "Wasserbeutel eines Wüstenläufers". Kann man die ab 0/21000 respektvoll noch abgeben? Danke schon im Voraus, eure Casair



Der Buffed - Guide ist vorne und hinten falsch. In meinem Guide (Signatur) findest du es ganz aktuell. Allerdings werden nur die Optionen aufgezeigt, Rufpunkte beim Kartell zu sammeln, ohne Rufpunkte bei den Blutsegelbukanieren zu verlieren. Man kann beide Optionen bis ehrfürchtig abschließen, jedoch sind beide nicht empfehlenswert.


----------

